# Shelf Elf



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Any funny "Shelf Elf" Stories to tell.  I'll start

My seven year old collects up all of her older sisters transgressions for the day and shares them with the shelf elf before she goes to bed.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL. We got our elf (Telly) when my son was 3. He is 6 now. Every year he has made the comment that he thinks Telly is a toy. The first year he was convinced that an adult moved him every night. Last night he told me he thought Telly was a toy, but came to life when we weren't around like in Toy Story. Shouldn't he have believed more when he was younger?


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who has no idea what this Shelf Elf is that everyone keeps talking about?

I'm so confused!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My kids are older and we've never done the elf.  However, my middle daughter (15) thinks its creepy (she also thinks clowns are creepy). A few days ago, I found a tiny elf ornament at Hallmark. As soon as I saw it, I knew I had to get it. This was the conversation I had with my oldest:

Me: look what I found! I need to get it and hide it in Ashlyn's Christmas tree.
Rayna: she's going to KILL you!
Me: so that means I should get it, right?
Rayna: of course!

When we got home, I snuck into her room and stuck it in her Christmas tree, making sure it was positioned to be looking towards her bed. About 3 hours later, we hear her shrieking "SOMEONE PUT THAT THING IN MY ROOM!!! GET IT OUT, GET IT OUT!" Of course, the instant we heard her screaming, Rayna and I were rolling on the floor laughing. Now that elf is being found in various rooms of the house (most recently, my bathroom.. Kinda freaky looking up and seeing an elf staring at you when you get out of the shower)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what this Shelf Elf is that everyone keeps talking about?
> 
> I'm so confused!


Supposedly it's a 'tradition': http://www.elfontheshelf.com/AboutUs/TheTradition.aspx

But, really, someone just invented it to try to sell the things.

I never got the point.

And agree that it's a bit creepy -- as are clowns. And the Burger King "king".


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The premise behind it is rather creepy as well. The elf watches over the kids during the day and then flies back to the North Pole and reports back to Santa each night. I don't like using Santa as a way to get kids to behave (I admit that years ago,  I did tell my reluctant potty training son that Santa only brought big boys guitars and until he was out of diapers, he wasn't a big boy... And while it worked, it wasn't one of my finest parenting moments). But I've never done the "if you're not good, Santa's not going to bring you any presents".. 


But I do like seeing the pictures my neighbors post each morning...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The question is begging:  so, did he get the guitar?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He certainly did... After that conversation, he never went back to diapers (He REALLY wanted the guitar). Like I said, it worked, but I don't like the fact that I resorted to that. I was just desperate to get him out of diapers.. At that point, I'd been changing diapers for 11 years straight and didn't want to see another diaper ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you know, really, I don't think it's that bad.  Clearly he was ready -- he was just lazy.  He just needed the proper motivation. 

AND, he learned you mean what you say, which is another good lesson.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Sometimes we forget to move the Elf, so we just say he was lazy that night.  Naturally, of course, my 7 year old dutifully reports my transgression to the shelf Elf as well!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love this thread.  I had never heard of the shelf elf before, but what a wonderful thing for kids who believe (and who are not afraid of it).  The transgressions story is simply priceless!  The fact that she even tells your transgressions simply tips the scales into the stratosphere.  How funny and charming!      (hopefully you won't be getting coal this year - doesn't sound very good for you!   )

Christmas still gives me the warm fuzzies.  I am sad that it has become a politically correct issue.  I love those TV shows that show children being totally innocent in their reactions to things.  A beautiful thing to see.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine are way past the whole elf stage. There wasn't anything like that when they were young.

CLOWNS: Never liked them. My boyfriend HATES them. My son; not exactly a fan.

Many people fear clowns: It is called Coulrophobia. We discussed this in an old thread that went on for some time and proved very interesting. It is amazing what people fear and how many of us are similar: Here's the thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10489.0.html


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, you know, really, I don't think it's that bad. Clearly he was ready -- he was just lazy. He just needed the proper motivation.
> 
> AND, he learned you mean what you say, which is another good lesson.


I agree with Ann. I'd never heard of this until the subject came up at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Only learned of this elf thing last year
My boyfriend is Santa for all his cousins' kids (19 of them) and the buzz was so heavy and there was so much whispering about the elf and watching; I finally had to ask: Hence, I found out and...

It is so overplayed. I only wish I were the one who came up with the idea; I'd be rich. I think it's a bit odd, but it seems to be working in millions of households.
_
IN OUR DAY:_ It was... * Behave or you will get coal.* Put enough fear in me. n My folks didn't have to go looking for hiding spots and generate a whole bunch of _played out phony conversation _relating to an elf and its spying.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Maddie's elf friend "Jingle" came to stay with us just last year. I just had to get it for her, because after all, I asked Santa to bring me one of his elves every year for most of my childhood!!! (Yes, I'm an only child) lol 

Anyhow, Maddie, at 4 doesn't seem real impressed that Jingle flies to the North Pole each night and reports her behavior to the big guy, she still misbehaves just like she did before Thanksgiving! She just gets a kick out of finding where the little guy has decided to sit the next day. I also decided that Jingle doesn't arrive at our house before December 1st, no matter what the darn book says.   

The older girls help me find new spots for Jingle, so all in all we enjoy this new tradition.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For a slightly cynical--and funny--view, read this.

http://www.peopleiwanttopunchinthethroat.com/2011/12/over-achieving-elf-on-shelf-mommies.html

I like this closing sentence:

_I think I'm just going to lay my Elf on his shelf, tape wires and hoses to him and tell my kids he's in a coma and hopefully he'll recover before Christmas. That should give me some flexibility._

Like sjc said, if I had come up with this idea, I'd be rich...LOL.

L


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> For a slightly cynical--and funny--view, read this.
> 
> http://www.peopleiwanttopunchinthethroat.com/2011/12/over-achieving-elf-on-shelf-mommies.html
> 
> ...


LOLOL Leslie!!! That is too funny!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> For a slightly cynical--and funny--view, read this.
> 
> http://www.peopleiwanttopunchinthethroat.com/2011/12/over-achieving-elf-on-shelf-mommies.html
> 
> ...


I have a friend who is over-achieving Elf mommy. I hope she isn't offended when she sees mt Facebook link to the blog  The Elf went to work with her yesterday!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Between Ann's and Leslie's links, I think I've just learned all I want to learn about these things.  (Never heard of them before this thread.)  I'm of the lump-of-coal generation.  Not that that was ever needed in my case, of course.  

Have to say I don't much like the idea of motivating good behavior through the promise of presents, though.  Quite apart from the parenting implications, what do you do in June??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Between Ann's and Leslie's links, I think I've just learned all I want to learn about these things. (Never heard of them before this thread.) I'm of the lump-of-coal generation. Not that that was ever needed in my case, of course.
> 
> Have to say I don't much like the idea of motivating good behavior through the promise of presents, though. Quite apart from the parenting implications, what do you do in June??


Exactly!

And, if kids only behave to get swag from Santa, what do you do when they're old enough to not believe in Santa -- much better you teach them early that it's mom and dad that they have to appease!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

The Bloggess has bought one, but she is using it as a funny thing to take pictures of while posing them w/ her creepy (but died of natural causes) taxidermy animals. Case in point:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> much better you teach them early that it's mom and dad that they have to appease!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> The Bloggess has bought one, but she is using it as a funny thing to take pictures of while posing them w/ her creepy (but died of natural causes) taxidermy animals. Case in point:


That's. . . . . . disturbing . . . . . . . . . on a variety of levels!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's. . . . . . disturbing . . . . . . . . . on a variety of levels!


You said it.

And his face his disturbing, with the eyelashes and plastic hair. Anyone notice that Elf on the Shelf doesn't have any feet? How is he supposed to make it back to the North Pole if he is footless? I watched *Elf* and as I recall, Buddy didn't fly. He just walked around like the rest of us. 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The elves in _Rudolph_ have feet too. . . . .


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Dodged a bullet today.  Came down this morning and moved the elf, but my wife had already moved it without my knowledge!!! My 7 year old walked in, looked up and noticed it had moved a second time.  She immediately assumed that it was because it was cold by the window.  Crisis Averted!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've never seen these before, but then they seem to be primarily a US thing. 

I'm not sure whether to find the elves disturbing or funny or a mixture of both. That said, I don't like it when parents use Santa as a way to enforce good behaviour.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

To answer:
*What do we do in June?*
1 of 3 things:

(If you don't behave it's) 
1. I'll send you to Summer School
2. No Pool/Beach or Sprinkler
3. No sleepovers/friends and bedtime is the *same* as on school nights!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ditto what sjc said!!!  

It's all good, and we love our little Elf on the Shelf.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

another from the Bloggess


----------



## t_meyers (Dec 9, 2012)

Elf On A Shelf kinda freaks me out...  I could only imagine how I'd feel if I were a kid.  Maybe I've watched the "Child's Play" movies too many times...


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

t_meyers said:


> Elf On A Shelf kinda freaks me out... I could only imagine how I'd feel if I were a kid. Maybe I've watched the "Child's Play" movies too many times...


LOL, kind of freaks me out to. 
I think for me it was the old Twilight Zone that ruined dolls for me forever. In fact we had a 2-3 foot blond doll I eventually had to remove from the house. It sat in the corner and freaked me out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom and her husband put up their Christmas decorations last week.  This morning I noticed an older decoration with an elf.  It looks exactly like Shelf Elf.  It belonged to mom's husband's mother.  He is 84.  He thinks the decoration is at least 50 years old.  I will take a picture and try to post this weekend.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Deb:  Then he can sue the elf shelf company for stealing the likeness of his...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

We had one when I was a kid, but it was just another Christmas decoration, and my parents never fed me any stories about it reporting back to Santa!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> My mom and her husband put up their Christmas decorations last week. This morning I noticed an older decoration with an elf. It looks exactly like Shelf Elf. It belonged to mom's husband's mother. He is 84. He thinks the decoration is at least 50 years old. I will take a picture and try to post this weekend.
> deb


Deb,
I keep saying that I remember seeing this elf as a child!!! I can't wait to see your picture of it, then I can prove it to others. It isn't something new, just a new use for it. (making tons of $$$)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If it is a reproduction of an old decoration, that would also explain the old-fashioned looking face and hair--I thought it had a sort of circa-1940s look. I can't wait to see your picture, deb!

L


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Exactly Leslie!!!  Not completely sure if I saw this at my Aunt's house, my Grandmothers, or a babysitter's house, but I KNOW I've seen it before in my youth. It is very old fashioned looking.

Target has another elf on the shelf, not sure if it's exclusive to Target, but they are a lot smaller and not as retro looking.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just took two nice pictures.  I will post them when I get home.  I have no clue how to do it from my iPad.  
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

We had an elf who looked like the shelf elf when I was a little girl, but my parents didn't tell us any stories about him. He was just another Christmas decoration. My parents never played up Santa. Santa came to our house when we were little, but anything big(expensive) that we received my parents were sure to let us know came from THEM not Santa. Santa brought us smaller things. As a parent now I like the way that my parents did with me and my siblings.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This made me laugh...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have tried resizing three or four times and cannot get it any smaller. Probably not following the directions exactly or something.
But at least you all can see the picture of the elf I referred to.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That's IT Deb!!!  He looks just like our elf, and I'm not nuts!....(well, that all depends on who you ask)  

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're welcome.  Glad at least part of your sanity has been restored.  
deb


----------

